# Edge of Tomorrow (Film)



## phoenyx

I've reviewed a time travel movie, I've reviewed a Tom Cruise movie, so next up I clearly need to do a Time Travel movie with Tom Cruise in it . As mentioned previously, I love time travel movies, so it shouldn't be a surprise that I like Edge of Tomorrow, but I also thought it was pretty well done. Like Synchronicity, there's a fair amount of repeated scenes, but with a new twist every time. Unlike Synchronicity, I felt no need to get a cheat sheet, as there was much less... overlap, perhaps is the word. Definitely recommended. Here's the introduction to the film from Wikipedia's entry:
*"Edge of Tomorrow*_ (alternatively known by its tagline *Live. Die. Repeat.* and marketed as such on home release[4])[nb 1] is a 2014 American science fiction action film starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt. Doug Liman directed the film based on a screenplay adapted from the 2004 Japanese light novel All You Need Is Kill by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. The film takes place in a future where Earth is invaded by an alien race. Cruise plays Bill Cage, a public relations officer with no combat experience, who is ordered by his superior to film the first wave of a crucial landing operation against the aliens. Though Cage is killed in combat, he finds himself in a time loop that sends him back to the day preceding the battle every time he dies. Cage teams up with Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt) in seeking a way to defeat the extraterrestrials._"

And here's the trailer:


----------



## Iceweasel

It was a good movie worth watching.


----------



## williepete

phoenyx said:


> As mentioned previously, *I love time travel movies*,



I'm sure you already know about Michael Crichton's _"Timeline"._ The book was great. The movie "based on the novel" fell far short of its potential. I'd love to see it done proper.


----------



## phoenyx

williepete said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned previously, *I love time travel movies*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you already know about Michael Crichton's _"Timeline"._ The book was great. The movie "based on the novel" fell far short of its potential. I'd love to see it done proper.
Click to expand...


Actually, I hadn't heard of it, but I'd probably like it- the trailer showed some potential, although even the trailer makes me think that it could have been done better ;-).


----------



## williepete

phoenyx said:


> Actually, I hadn't heard of it, but I'd probably like it- the trailer showed some potential, although even the trailer makes me think that it could have been done better ;-).



Well, I'm happy to have brought the story to your attention. I highly recommend the book. Let me know how you like it as a time travel fan. I wish I could recommend the movie but I can't.

Enjoy.


----------



## anotherlife

She doesn't have big boobs.  Her warrior consume should take this into consideration and accentuate them.


----------



## ogibillm

Iceweasel said:


> It was a good movie worth watching.


best video game movie ever made


----------



## Montrovant

ogibillm said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good movie worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> best video game movie ever made
Click to expand...


Video game?  Edge of Tomorrow is a comic book movie.


----------



## ogibillm

Montrovant said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good movie worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> best video game movie ever made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Video game?  Edge of Tomorrow is a comic book movie.
Click to expand...

true, but it's still a video game movie.

think about what life for mario looks like


----------



## Syriusly

phoenyx said:


> I've reviewed a time travel movie, I've reviewed a Tom Cruise movie, so next up I clearly need to do a Time Travel movie with Tom Cruise in it . As mentioned previously, I love time travel movies, so it shouldn't be a surprise that I like Edge of Tomorrow, but I also thought it was pretty well done. Like Synchronicity, there's a fair amount of repeated scenes, but with a new twist every time. Unlike Synchronicity, I felt no need to get a cheat sheet, as there was much less... overlap, perhaps is the word. Definitely recommended. Here's the introduction to the film from Wikipedia's entry:
> *"Edge of Tomorrow*_ (alternatively known by its tagline *Live. Die. Repeat.* and marketed as such on home release[4])[nb 1] is a 2014 American science fiction action film starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt. Doug Liman directed the film based on a screenplay adapted from the 2004 Japanese light novel All You Need Is Kill by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. The film takes place in a future where Earth is invaded by an alien race. Cruise plays Bill Cage, a public relations officer with no combat experience, who is ordered by his superior to film the first wave of a crucial landing operation against the aliens. Though Cage is killed in combat, he finds himself in a time loop that sends him back to the day preceding the battle every time he dies. Cage teams up with Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt) in seeking a way to defeat the extraterrestrials._"
> 
> And here's the trailer:



Excellent under appreciated film- part of the problem was the original stupid title.


----------



## Montrovant

Syriusly said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've reviewed a time travel movie, I've reviewed a Tom Cruise movie, so next up I clearly need to do a Time Travel movie with Tom Cruise in it . As mentioned previously, I love time travel movies, so it shouldn't be a surprise that I like Edge of Tomorrow, but I also thought it was pretty well done. Like Synchronicity, there's a fair amount of repeated scenes, but with a new twist every time. Unlike Synchronicity, I felt no need to get a cheat sheet, as there was much less... overlap, perhaps is the word. Definitely recommended. Here's the introduction to the film from Wikipedia's entry:
> *"Edge of Tomorrow*_ (alternatively known by its tagline *Live. Die. Repeat.* and marketed as such on home release[4])[nb 1] is a 2014 American science fiction action film starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt. Doug Liman directed the film based on a screenplay adapted from the 2004 Japanese light novel All You Need Is Kill by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. The film takes place in a future where Earth is invaded by an alien race. Cruise plays Bill Cage, a public relations officer with no combat experience, who is ordered by his superior to film the first wave of a crucial landing operation against the aliens. Though Cage is killed in combat, he finds himself in a time loop that sends him back to the day preceding the battle every time he dies. Cage teams up with Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt) in seeking a way to defeat the extraterrestrials._"
> 
> And here's the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent under appreciated film- part of the problem was the original stupid title.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by original title?  The comic title or a previous working title for the film?


----------



## Syriusly

Montrovant said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've reviewed a time travel movie, I've reviewed a Tom Cruise movie, so next up I clearly need to do a Time Travel movie with Tom Cruise in it . As mentioned previously, I love time travel movies, so it shouldn't be a surprise that I like Edge of Tomorrow, but I also thought it was pretty well done. Like Synchronicity, there's a fair amount of repeated scenes, but with a new twist every time. Unlike Synchronicity, I felt no need to get a cheat sheet, as there was much less... overlap, perhaps is the word. Definitely recommended. Here's the introduction to the film from Wikipedia's entry:
> *"Edge of Tomorrow*_ (alternatively known by its tagline *Live. Die. Repeat.* and marketed as such on home release[4])[nb 1] is a 2014 American science fiction action film starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt. Doug Liman directed the film based on a screenplay adapted from the 2004 Japanese light novel All You Need Is Kill by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. The film takes place in a future where Earth is invaded by an alien race. Cruise plays Bill Cage, a public relations officer with no combat experience, who is ordered by his superior to film the first wave of a crucial landing operation against the aliens. Though Cage is killed in combat, he finds himself in a time loop that sends him back to the day preceding the battle every time he dies. Cage teams up with Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt) in seeking a way to defeat the extraterrestrials._"
> 
> And here's the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent under appreciated film- part of the problem was the original stupid title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by original title?  The comic title or a previous working title for the film?
Click to expand...


When the movie was first released it was "Live, Die, Repeat' which was a stupid title. Edge of Tomorrow is less descriptive- but much more appealing and attractive.


----------



## Montrovant

Syriusly said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've reviewed a time travel movie, I've reviewed a Tom Cruise movie, so next up I clearly need to do a Time Travel movie with Tom Cruise in it . As mentioned previously, I love time travel movies, so it shouldn't be a surprise that I like Edge of Tomorrow, but I also thought it was pretty well done. Like Synchronicity, there's a fair amount of repeated scenes, but with a new twist every time. Unlike Synchronicity, I felt no need to get a cheat sheet, as there was much less... overlap, perhaps is the word. Definitely recommended. Here's the introduction to the film from Wikipedia's entry:
> *"Edge of Tomorrow*_ (alternatively known by its tagline *Live. Die. Repeat.* and marketed as such on home release[4])[nb 1] is a 2014 American science fiction action film starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt. Doug Liman directed the film based on a screenplay adapted from the 2004 Japanese light novel All You Need Is Kill by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. The film takes place in a future where Earth is invaded by an alien race. Cruise plays Bill Cage, a public relations officer with no combat experience, who is ordered by his superior to film the first wave of a crucial landing operation against the aliens. Though Cage is killed in combat, he finds himself in a time loop that sends him back to the day preceding the battle every time he dies. Cage teams up with Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt) in seeking a way to defeat the extraterrestrials._"
> 
> And here's the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent under appreciated film- part of the problem was the original stupid title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by original title?  The comic title or a previous working title for the film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the movie was first released it was "Live, Die, Repeat' which was a stupid title. Edge of Tomorrow is less descriptive- but much more appealing and attractive.
Click to expand...


I thought Live, Die, Repeat was always the tagline, not the movie title.


----------



## phoenyx

anotherlife said:


> She doesn't have big boobs.  Her warrior consume should take this into consideration and accentuate them.



That's the only thing that felt noteworthy enough to comment on about the film -.-? I think her form was accentuated just fine myself. Your comment reminds me of a certain college humour video ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
ugh....what an ego.


----------



## phoenyx

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.



Laugh . I think it's to cover for deep insecurities inside. You seen Oblivion? For those who haven't, read no further if you don't want a plot spoiler. 

Basically, Tom is brainwashed into thinking that the good guys are bad and the bad guys are good. I'm not a fan of Scientology, so it just made me think a little .


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.



Cruise's character spends a good portion of Edge of Tomorrow as a self-centered coward.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise's character spends a good portion of Edge of Tomorrow as a self-centered coward.
Click to expand...


But I am willing to bet he eventually becomes....the greatest man alive....am I right?


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise's character spends a good portion of Edge of Tomorrow as a self-centered coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am willing to bet he eventually becomes....the greatest man alive....am I right?
Click to expand...


Meh, not exactly.  He ends up as the hero, though, certainly.  That's usually what happens with the stars of movies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise's character spends a good portion of Edge of Tomorrow as a self-centered coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am willing to bet he eventually becomes....the greatest man alive....am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, not exactly.  He ends up as the hero, though, certainly.  That's usually what happens with the stars of movies.
Click to expand...


Well yeah....but you gotta admit...Cruise has, for the most part, played the same character in nearly every movie he has done for 20 years. The unsung super talented cracker jack who for some reason doesn't want to use those talents to do whatever...and in the end is convinced to use his near super power skills to save the day....


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise's character spends a good portion of Edge of Tomorrow as a self-centered coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am willing to bet he eventually becomes....the greatest man alive....am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, not exactly.  He ends up as the hero, though, certainly.  That's usually what happens with the stars of movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah....but you gotta admit...Cruise has, for the most part, played the same character in nearly every movie he has done for 20 years. The unsung super talented cracker jack who for some reason doesn't want to use those talents to do whatever...and in the end is convinced to use his near super power skills to save the day....
Click to expand...


That's not Edge of Tomorrow.  He's a narcissistic coward who accidentally gets exposed to a substance which causes his day to 'reset' every time he dies, which he proceeds to do over and over again.  It's another character that forces him to learn to be a fighter, he didn't have the skills to begin with.  He does save the day, though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tom Cruise...has he ever made a movie where he isn't the greatest man alive?
> ugh....what an ego.


You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Groundhog day was the best time travel movie ever made!

Get on my level people!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


>



That really was a great movie, and still holds up today.


----------

